# Ahoy!



## Sometimesbrilliant (May 8, 2008)

My first message was technical, I figure my next should be an introduction. I'm still fairly new to sailing. The first couple of years I spent time with a sailing club exploring different techniques and boats, etc. Last year I found an old sailboat that was at it's core in good shape that was too good deal to pass up. I'm now the proud owner of a Northstar 500. I still have lots to learn and I'm looking forward many more seasons of sailing.
Dan


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dan,
Welcome to Sailnet and good luck with the boat.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Indeed - congrats! and welcome to the community!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome! and... you owe us pictures!


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome aboard. It's a little crazy around here sometimes so wear a helmet


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Glad to have you. Hope you find the experience rewarding.


----------

